# Looking for the 1's & 2's on Turkey



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've decided I am going to try to go out this year and do my first turkey hunts. Is anyone willing to share some advice? Give me the 1's or 2's. 
Anything help and would be greatly appreciative.

Thanks!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

801hunter said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've decided I am going to try to go out this year and do my first turkey hunts. Is anyone willing to share some advice? Give me the 1's or 2's. The general permits- are they hunt-able anywhere in the state or do you select certain area's.
> Anything help and would be greatly appreciative.
> ...


Wow, you telling me you haven't even read the guide book yet? OK, here is the place to start, download the turkey guide book and read it...front to back...so you at least know the "what and where and when" you're hunting. Then come back and ask a question or two. Not to sound like an A**, but gee, where do you start with a guy that doesn't even know the hunting boundaries.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@BPturkeys I have read the book a few times the last few days and understand the very basic's as well watched the video on the DWR website on turkey. I have also started to read a few forums just figured the sooner I get this out the better I have to learn a few pointers.

Sorry I knew the boundaries just had it confused after reading the limited.. my mistake


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

There are literally millions of turkey hunting articles on the internet. Go read you got 3 months


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Please, just stay home.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I am just learning turkeys too. I hunted last year, saw a few birds and came pretty close to getting one but never closed the deal.
Here are a couple suggestions:
search this forum with keywords like "Turkey tips" and just "turkey". You'll find a lot of threads just like this one where people asked the same question you did.
Another suggestion is to look at lots of youtube instructional videos, BUT on most turkey hunting videos they make it look easy. Its not. You might not kill a turkey this year....or next year. or the next. Point I'm trying to make is, don't let the videos where they almost always harvest a bird make you think this is the usual. Don't let days when you don't hear a gobble get you down.
Good luck and see you in the woods:smile:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I am just learning turkeys too. I hunted last year, saw a few birds and came pretty close to getting one but never closed the deal.
> Here are a couple suggestions:
> search this forum with keywords like "Turkey tips" and just "turkey". You'll find a lot of threads just like this one where people asked the same question you did.
> Another suggestion is to look at lots of youtube instructional videos, BUT on most turkey hunting videos they make it look easy. Its not. You might not kill a turkey this year....or next year. or the next. Point I'm trying to make is, don't let the videos where they almost always harvest a bird make you think this is the usual. Don't let days when you don't hear a gobble get you down.
> Good luck and see you in the woods:smile:


There you go 801, that is the best advise I've heard for a beginner on this forum for some time. Thanks outdoorser, well said!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow guys!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm looking to hunt my first time too. I figure I'd buy myself and some buddies tags. There are 8 of us total. I plan on hunting them like pheasants or chukars. Can't wait for the general season!!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Mcfly, I have a good turkey dog, can I come?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha;-)


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

@outdoorser That's exactly what I needed to hear!! Thanks for the direction!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

horn hunter said:


> Please, just stay home.


**** we have some real a$$ holes lurking around here, of course the self proclaimed "horn hunter" is the one spouting off. I've never understood the term "horn hunter". Have fun out there looking for horns this spring while everyone else is picking up antlers. Make sure to complete your "horn" gathering ethics course first though.

Anyways back to the topic, this will be my first turkey season too. It's gonna be trial and error I guess. I know where to find the birds in the fall but I have no idea if they will be there during the season though. I guess I better just watch out for all the angry "horn" gatherers out there that are wasting time looking for the mythical shed horns...


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

martymcfly73 said:


> I'm looking to hunt my first time too. I figure I'd buy myself and some buddies tags. There are 8 of us total. I plan on hunting them like pheasants or chukars. Can't wait for the general season!!


I don't know if that is such a safe idea. If you tread off towards the sound of clucks and gobbles, you may very well be leading yourself to another hunter who may not be very happy about it. God forbid you mistake a turkey decoy (some of those things are getting pretty realistic) and blow the head off of it and injure the hunter behind it.

General practice i've always been around is to find an area with a population, and call them to you. they're a lot more keen than you may believe.

With that said, I know a guy who use to take an 06' and just wait until evening when they're roosted. knocked them right out of the tree back in the good ol' 1940's, but I get the feeling that is illegal these days.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

90redryder said:


> Have fun out there looking for horns this spring while everyone else is picking up antlers. Make sure to complete your "horn" gathering ethics course first though.


Maybe he only targets pronghorn sheaths?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The hypocrisy of 90redryder's post is classic-> this guys an a$$ hole, now watch me be an a$$ hole for 2 paragraphs while not helping the OP in any way. Classic!

couple of tips for internet info seekers:

#1 Google is you bestest friend in the whole wide world, use it, read it.

#2 Those that give the most internet help generally know the least

#3 Nothing beats boots on the ground for real world experience--although harder than sitting behind a computer, it is much more fulfilling.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Airborne said:


> The hypocrisy of 90redryder's post is classic-> this guys an a$$ hole, now watch me be an a$$ hole for 2 paragraphs while not helping the OP in any way. Classic!
> 
> couple of tips for internet info seekers:
> 
> ...


I had to back up my fellow first time turkey hunter, being a first timer I had no advice to give, other than the obvious trial and error type season ahead of both of us.. I have no patience for people trying to light someone up when asking for a little direction. Nearly everyone on here has asked for advice a time or two. There is no need to tell 801 his question is stupid and then tell him to just stay home.

Back to the subject. I only know one area that I see turkeys regularly. Theres is a reliable spot for water and then a few big bowls filled with aspens and they seem to stay within 3 ridges of this water source.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

the problem is most people actually do the work themselves. Read articles, whatch movies, work on calling, and heaven forbid going out and finding some birds.. it has nothing to do with you being a first timer.. .. you gotta help yourself sometimes and not relly on others experience
It wouldn't be as rewarding if someone else does all the work for you.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Skally said:


> the problem is most people actually do the work themselves. Read articles, whatch movies, work on calling, and heaven forbid going out and finding some birds.. it has nothing to do with you being a first timer.. .. you gotta help yourself sometimes and not relly on others experience
> It wouldn't be as rewarding if someone else does all the work for you.


I don't think 801hunter is relying on anyone to do the work for him, he didnt ask for anyones spot, he is simply asking for some beginner tips. I'm sure he plans to go out and do some looking in his free time. It seems logical to me to go on a hunting forum and ask for some advice so you have a better idea what to look while you are out trying to find some birds.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK 801 here is a tip, when hunting turkeys, always keep in mind that they have excellent eye sight and when they see movement...THEY REACT!!! They won't just run a ways and look back at you, they won't just stand there and let you take a lifetime sighting in on them, they run away!! 
so the tip is...HOLD STILL! make all your movements slowly. Don't take your 5 year old kid and expect to get a turkey.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry for all the conflict this is causing. @90redryder thank you for understanding and the advice as well as @BPturkeys these are the little things that I am looking for. I'm not saying im not willing to go out and do my work, not against reading articles and putting time in. But just little pointers such as these.. as they have great eye site, they may prefer aspens or other types of habitat. They stay close to area's where water is. Just any little pointers that could help. I know this is going to be a learning experience as is everything. I do not know anyone personally that hunts turkey or have so I figured why not ask and see if I can get a tip here and there. From stay still, dont call too much, ect. I appreciate those that have provided some insight and didn't mean for anyone to be offended.
Cheers and hope everyone has a safe upcoming hunt


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

801hunter- best advice I can give you is to do some scouting look for tracks and scat. Follow the snow line, and Most importantly get out and have fun. The birds in Utah are smart. To me it was like elk hunting for a bird. It was a lot of hiking, scouting, and fun. In the end I ended up with a jake under 3" beard. It was Good eating and a ton of fun with cool stories to tell my kids. My wife drew the early tag so I am doing all the fun work for her. I've been hunting Turkey's in Utah for 5 years so I am learning as well.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Book that my late friend, Kenny Morgan wrote, Turkey Hunting a one man game. He made some great turkey calls back in Jackson. LA. before his cancer got him. Was a really good turkey hunter.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy [email protected], people... I read the first page of this and there's a couple of ya who are just being dumb and one in particular who's just a total @$$hat. Glad I don't turkey hunt. I'd hate to think this was a place I could come for trustworthy and friendly answers. Sheesh!


----------

